# 2nd Edition of Lance Birk's Book



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 24, 2014)

Has anyone ever purchased his 2nd edition culture book from his website?

I purchased one about a week ago and now the website, and his email can't be found. 

Has anyone had this experience with him or his site?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 24, 2014)

Hmmm, I purchased the 2nd edition several years ago. I wonder if it is the same book.


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 25, 2014)

I purchased mine at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Paphiopedilum...TF8&qid=1419487477&sr=8-1&keywords=Lance+birk


----------



## Trithor (Dec 25, 2014)

I purchased mine from his website some years back. There was a bit of confusion, but I did get it in the end.


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 25, 2014)

I have the second edition as well, but I don't remember the details of where or when I purchased it. It seems like I've had it for at least 4-5 years, though.


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 25, 2014)

I bought it on 12/13 then waited about a week and then emailed him. He said he just sent it. I tried to email him yesterday at [email protected] and it came right back saying not found. I then checked his web site and google couldn't find that either. 

Oh well, I'll be patient for awhile. I bought with Paypal so if I need to I'll file a claim or something. 

Merry Christmas to everyone!!


----------



## andre (Dec 25, 2014)

Same. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phraggy (Dec 25, 2014)

I ordered one from him a month ago and paid by paypal. I got an email back from him saying that he wouldn't post to UK because of theft. He refunded my money back into paypal and I got one from Amazon cost £45.

Ed


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 25, 2014)

Why do you guys think his site is down? Where's he from? Etc?


----------



## gonewild (Dec 25, 2014)

orchidsimplicit said:


> Where's he from? Etc?



He's from Santa Barbara California.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 25, 2014)

I think it is safe to say that Lance Birk is too well known and reputable to be scamming you for the price of a book. Either a technical problem with the website (which IS down) or person priorities (during a holiday period when travel is problematic in much of the US) or some other reasonable explanation is causing a delay in his response. Any public speculation otherwise is at best premature.


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 26, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> I think it is safe to say that Lance Birk is too well known and reputable to be scamming you for the price of a book. Either a technical problem with the website (which IS down) or person priorities (during a holiday period when travel is problematic in much of the US) or some other reasonable explanation is causing a delay in his response. Any public speculation otherwise is at best premature.



I must say I agree. I'm just a little freaked but as we all have learned growing orchids, "Patience is a Virtue".

Thanks all for your input especially MadMan.


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 28, 2014)

Received the book on 12/27/14. Website is still down.


----------

